# Advice on a 3x3 testbed.



## oblivion (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi, 

I've got a 3x3 scrap of plywood "layout" for my N-scale stuff to hold me over for now as I learn to lay flex track and do some scenery. And of course, my kid and I want to run trains. 

A few days ago, it was just a circle with a spur, but as I scored some free turnouts, it's grown into a mini monster. The joints are pretty good from what my tests indicate (the new sections are not wired to run trains yet) even though some of the curves are a bit sloppy (my dad always made it look easy). A close approximation of the layout is like this (drawing done AFTER free-handing the track - yeah, I know I did that backwards):










The more I think about it, though, as much as I like those two spurs, I feel like I want/need a run-around somewhere for versatility. Is that overkill?

Do you think I could work either of these curves to match up to the spur with a turnout?

A:









or B:










I have an extra left-hander to put it at Point A, but it looks like I'd really need a curved turnout. 

Point B looks doable if I shorten up/move over the spur a little, but I'd need to pick up one more right-hander.

OR - should I scrap the whole thing and start over with a proper plan?

Thanks for any insights.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

scrap it and go bigger with a plan:smilie_daumenpos: i will be the first one to suggest going bigger if you can??


----------



## oblivion (Oct 9, 2013)

Bigger will need to wait until I finish my basement. For now, this is the space I've got to work with without incurring too much wrath.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

It's a hobby; Have fun! Nice thing about "N" is it does not take up much room. 
Play with it as is while you plan any changes or additional layouts. Don


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

You can buy sweep sticks to make your curves perfect. http://www.handlaidtrack.com/Fast-Tr...orm-s/2196.htm
I just start laying the track on my HO layout and they work great. The only thing is try to design the layout sticking to a few different radius because these are not adjustable. They are cut to an exact radius. They will also make customs ones if you want. I'd also advise buying a set (they all come in pairs) of straight ones because they connect to each other so it great for making the transition from straight to curve easy.

As for scraping your layout; I wouldn't scrape it. If this is just a temporary layout then go with what you've started and use it to learn what works and what doesn't. But next layout go through the design on the computer first, you'll likely save some time


----------



## oblivion (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks, Mark and Don. 

I'd run across the sweepsticks in earlier web-searching. I like the idea - even more so after actually laying some track. Thanks for the reminder. I actually know a guy with a lasercutter, so I'm going to find out if he could make some for me.

The funny thing is that I have SEVERAL plans I'd laid out in xtrkcad, just didn't use any of them once I got inspired to start laying track because I was out of printer ink. Silly, I know. 39 and still no more patient than I was as a child.

I will run it as is - it'll force me to be creative if I want to move cars. That way I'll be motivated to finish the basement and build a proper layout.


----------

